# Cyp. Philipp



## Migrant13 (Jun 5, 2016)

A micranthos x kentuckiense primary hybrid. It's second year in the ground and seems to be healthy though the clump has not really expanded much. Do folks here ever fertilize their terrestrial Cyp's? I covered it the first winter (per instructions from the supplier) to avoid root rot but did not this winter.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 6, 2016)

Very-very nice!!!! I'm always amazing that there are cyps in bloon even in June...
oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## roy bailey (Jun 7, 2016)

Very nice and it looks well established. I have read here and in other places to fertilize sparingly so I have added a small scattering of 3 to 4 month osmocoate when the plants broke surface. As name suggests these release a small amount of food over 3 to 4 months. I have also foliar fed with a very dilute feed once or twice a week. I am new to this but I gather you need to be more conservative when it comes to the species.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 8, 2016)

Love that pouch!


----------

